
Verizon and Sprint Have Problems with Concatenated SMS - sorenstoutner
https://www.smallbusinesstech.net/verizon-and-sprint-have-problems-with-concatenated-sms
======
ryao
I had always thought that this was a feature in that you would avoid
truncation and both parties would know how many SMS were sent/received. I had
no idea that anyone concatenated these. It is a bit problematic for those in
the US on plans that do not have unlimited SMS because it would present the
illusion of over counting.

~~~
sorenstoutner
I don’t think any of the four major carriers in the US offer plans anymore
that don’t include unlimited SMS.

~~~
ryao
MVNOs on them do.

~~~
sorenstoutner
I’m sure somewhere, some of them do. But not a single person I know, including
many people purchasing the least expensive MVNO plans from places like Wal-
Mart, doesn’t have unlimited SMS. How many people do you know who still have
to worry about going over their SMS quota?

